# Courts Service Annual Report shows 71% drop in possession proceedings in 4 years



## Brendan Burgess (8 Jul 2019)

Orders granted fell by 45%
         Execution orders granted fell by 48%



This is despite the fact that the vulture funds have bought about 76,000 mortgages in recent years.
Irish borrowers are the best protected in the World
Irish borrowers pay the highest mortgage rates in the eurozone

It’s going to take a long, long time to fill up Croke Park with homeless former mortgage holders.

Fall2018201720162015Proceedings started71%1433305536795021Orders granted45%70087810881284Execution orders granted48%412592500793

Note that the Circuit Court cannot distinguish between family homes and buy to lets, so even these figures are somewhat overstated but not by much as most Buy to Lets are dealt with by appointing Receivers.
*Context *

Mortgages on family homesc.600,000Mortgages restructured since 2009c. 120,000Mortgages in arrears over 2 years at 31 March 2019c.23,000Repossessed on foot of a court order according to Central Bank since 20093,142

*Sources 
Central Bank Quarterly Arrears Report *

Courts Service Annual Reports


----------

